# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  حفل تكريم الكابت (خالداحمد المصطفي ) منقبل حفيدات سيدة فرح (صور)

## رياض عباس بخيت

*اخوتي الكرام اليوم انقل لكم عبر الصور حفل تكريم الكابتن (خالد احمد المصطفي )من قبل حفيدات سيدة فرح من جامعتي الاحفاد وامدرمان الاسلامية
وناسف علي تأخيرفتح البوست نسبة للظروف التي مرت بالمريخ 
واليكم بالصور

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جانب من الحضور من قبل الاعلام



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*مشكور يا رياض
تخريمة التكريم دا كان في مطبخ ولا شنو؟؟؟؟ شايف دولا عدة وجردل وثيرمس شاي في الدواليب ههههههههههههه
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور يارياض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

مشكور يا رياض
تخريمة التكريم دا كان في مطبخ ولا شنو؟؟؟؟ شايف دولا عدة وجردل وثيرمس شاي في الدواليب ههههههههههههه



اصبر وماتستعجل التقيل جائي ورا
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

مشكور يا رياض
تخريمة التكريم دا كان في مطبخ ولا شنو؟؟؟؟ شايف دولا عدة وجردل وثيرمس شاي في الدواليب ههههههههههههه




عايز يوريك التلاجة لونة احمر 
والدولاب احمر بالاصفر
:1 (11):
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكووور الصفوة رياض
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

اصبر وماتستعجل التقيل جائي ورا



يا رياض التقيل وين نحن فى انتظارك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					







ديل صفوه ولا شنو يا رياض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*مشكووور يا رياض ومزيد من التميز انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*وين خالد يا رياض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*موسي المريخابي واخر جديع بالجلابية


محجوب الخير والكابتن امير دامر

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا رياض قول لى موسى ما عاوزين جلابية يوم الخبت
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*مشكووووووور
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاستاذ سمؤال من ضمن الحضور



*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووور
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الصالة امتلأت بالاخوة الضيوف



*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*لك الشكور يا رياض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

الاستاذ اسماعيل حسن

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

الاستاذة عفاف الامين مع الكابتن زيكو وحديث للرياضية اف ام

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

عوض كرنديس في كلمة 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

ابداعات مع الفنان الشاب (معتز صباحي)

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					



ابداعات مع الفنان الشاب (معتز صباحي)




والله مبدع يا رياض عديل كدا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					







يا رياض الاغنية كانت شنو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

والشكراجزلة للاخوة بمنبر مريخاب اون لاين الذين مثلو المنبر 
كل من 
ابوشهد 
محمد مناع 
محجوب الخير 
شمس الدين
والاستاذ سمؤال
وايهاب محمد علي 
وموسي المريخابي
واخوتنا قنوان 
ومعكم بالنقل اخوكم /رياض عباس بخيت
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* الله عليك  يا  رياض  مجهود   رائع 0

خالدونا راكل  الكرتونه  يستاهل  وحفيدات

  سيده  فرح ما  قصرن  والله 0
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكووور يا حبيب
اتميزنا عندكم
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* وشكرنا موصول للأحباء  الذين  أنابوا  عن  المنبر 0
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*عظيم انت يا رياض
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*حقيقة رياض ما قصر تب والله غالى وغالى علينا شديد 
بالمناسبه التكريم كان المنبر له الضلع الاكبر فيه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*خالد احمد المصطفى (خالدون) ابن المريخ الوفي يستحق اكتر من ذلك 
مشكورين عواتك الزعيم على هذه الخطوة الاصيلة
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*خالدونا المعلم الحقيقي وصاحب الاسم -يستاهل التكريم من كل ابناء هذا الوط ن العظيم
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*رابطة حفيدات سيدة فرح نشأت من مجموعة طالبات محبات للمريخ وهمهن خدمة المريخ ولطالما هجرن قاعات الدراسة رغم طبيعة دراسة اغلبهن الحساسة .. وقد كانت ضربة البداية بتكريم اللاعب امير دامر وبعده جاء تكريم خالد احمدالمصطفي وكانت الخطط لتكريم بعده سيكون ضجة من حيث اختيار الشخصية ولكن جاءت الاقدار برحيل ايداهور عشية تكريم الكابتن خالد .. وبعدها كانت الاكاديميات هي الشاغلة
وقد كان لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين حضور مشرف في هذا التكريم 
محجوب الخير
موسي المريخابي
قنوان
ابوشهد
محمدمناع
سمؤال
وشخصي
فلهن الشكر 
وانشالله ستكون هناك مشاريع مشتركة بين المنبر 
وبين طالبات الرابطة الوليدة
 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*مشكووووور رياض . 

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*احب الصفوه واموت فى الاحفاد


*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مشكور تسعه شهور يا ابو نزار

*

----------

